# Bought my kid his first tractor..



## inspectorD (Dec 16, 2014)

1978 International Harvester , Cub Cadet 1100 with a plow. 
Since He needs to learn to plow the driveway,  I went looking for an older tractor that we could fix up together. This one has the larger tires for plowing and I got it for $300. He could not believe it when he came out to the truck, that it was all his.. his Big O'l  Smile was Priceless  .
Already took it all apart to get the maintenance going on this 11hp shaft driven beauty... bought a service manual on ebay, and some new tire chains too. 
Got a new set of front tires and all the fluids commin on Thursday. 
This is what Life is all about folks.....:beer:


----------



## Chris (Dec 16, 2014)

That is totally awesome. I can't wait to buy my daughters tractors.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 16, 2014)

Sweet, hes got a good teacher.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 16, 2014)

That's great.


----------



## bud16415 (Dec 16, 2014)

That&#8217;s a great tractor you have there. It&#8217;s from when they were still real cubs. 

The project is priceless and enjoy every minute you can doing these type things with your kids guys. Those years really fly by fast.



PS Chains and Wheel Weights


----------



## havasu (Dec 16, 2014)

How cool is that!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 16, 2014)

bud16415 said:


> That&#8217;s a great tractor you have there. It&#8217;s from when they were still real cubs.
> 
> The project is priceless and enjoy every minute you can doing these type things with your kids guys. Those years really fly by fast.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bud...I already have the wheel weights from one of the guys I sit with at the local lunch place. He was the one who had them sitting at his shop, and found out what I was up to. They just appeared in the back of my truck one day.
I live in a really cool town.

And thanks Guys..I really am looking forward to helping him...work on his tractor.


----------



## frodo (Dec 18, 2014)

good deal,  he got a tractor,  you get the lawn mowed  win win


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 19, 2014)

frodo said:


> good deal,  he got a tractor,  you get the lawn mowed  win win



Inspectors mama didn't raise no dumb kids. ;D


----------

